# Ungestraft abzocken - ganz ohne Dialer



## Telekomunikacja (27 Oktober 2004)

Grüß Gott!

Gestern war’s ’mal wieder so weit: Zwei neue Artikel über die «Deelbögenkamper»: *Verlässlich unzuverlässig: meOme ändert Tarife* und *meOme: Keine Besserung - kräftige Preissteigerungen* 

Soso... Was wurde denn im vergangenen Dritteljahr so über *freenet* bzw. *meOme* geschrieben?

*26.06.2004* — *meOme noch günstiger: Surfen ab 0,28 Cent pro Minute*


> ... Die Sonderpreise gelten nach Angaben von meOme voraussichtlich bis Ende Juli.



*16.07.2004* — *Mal wieder meOme: IbC-Tarife hundertstel Cent billiger*


> "Schon lange" keine Preisänderung mehr bei meOme...



*19.07.2004* — *meOme ändert Zeitzonen und Preise für zwei Tarife*


> Eine Tarifmodifikation kommt selten allein...



*26.07.2004* — *meOme dehnt günstige Tarifzeiten aus (Update)*


> Es war zu erwarten, es ist schon fast ein Ritual und es nimmt kein Ende...



*26.07.2004* — *meOme: Konstanz bei Tarifänderungen*


> Für Konstanz bei seinen Internet-by-Call-Preisen ist der Hamburger Anbieter meOme nicht gerade bekannt, außer wenn es um die Häufigkeit der Preisänderungen geht. Sieben Tarifänderungen gab der freenet-Ableger seit Mitte Mai bekannt...



*30.07.2004* — *Sur(f)prise: meOme dreht erneut an der Preisschraube*

*02.08.2004* — *freenet erhöht zwei Internet-by-Call-Tarife*

*05.08.2004* — *meOme: IbC-Tarife zum Verrücktwerden*


> Man könnte fast meinen, Preise zu ändern mache süchtig: meOme trumpft im Internet-by-Call mit zwei Chaos-Tarifen auf und versucht mit erneuten Preissenkungen wieder auf sich aufmerksam zu machen... Und das Tarifkarussell dreht sich immer weiter bis in schwindelerregende Höhen und Tiefen, während man sich in einem Wust undurchschaubarer Zeitkorridore verirrt. Mit "keinen überflüssigen Features" wirbt meOme, vielleicht aber sollte der Provider sowohl einmal seine überflüssigen, absurden und wahrhaft "völlig unglaublichen" Tarifkonzepte überdenken als auch der Unübersichtlichkeit ein Ende setzen. "Na dann gute Nacht!"



*17.08.2004* — *meOme hat Preise teilweise drastisch angezogen*


> Wieder mal etwas Neues von meOme... Allein durch einen Lesertipp ist onlinekosten.de auf die Preisänderungen gestoßen. Eine Pressemitteilung seitens meOme ging in der Redaktion nicht ein.



*19.08.2004* — *"smart9" von meOme kostet noch weniger*

*23.08.2004* — *meOme entwirrt Tarifgestaltung ein wenig*

*23.08.2004* — *Neues freenet-Label lockt mit IbC-Tiefpreisen*


> ...Nach meOme soll nun wohl 01019.net für ein günstiges Surfvergnügen kämpfen - diesmal hoffentlich mit etwas stabileren Preisen...



*27.08.2004* — *meOme strickt By-Call-Zugänge um: neue Zeiten und Preise*


> Der Rekordhalter im "Preise-Ändern", die freenet-Tochter meOme, passt zum morgigen Tag ein weiteres Mal sein Internet-by-Call-Angebot an. Sowohl neue Preise als auch neue Zeitzonen sorgen für Verwirrung...



*03.09.2004* — *meOme gibt Schmalband Tarifänderungen bekannt*


> Von Tarifkontinuität leider keine Spur...



*11.09.2004* — *meOme und 01019.net machen das IbC-Tarifchaos perfekt*

*13.09.2004* — *Me-O-Me - Neue Preise*


> Schon wieder ändert der Anbieter seine Preise und teilweise auch die Struktur der Tarife, wodurch das Angebot unübersichtlicher wird...



*13.09.2004* — *01019.net wirft ebenfalls IbC-Tarife um*

*13.09.2004* — *Das meOme'sche Tarifkarussel dreht sich weiter*


> Schon wieder schmeißt meOme - Rekordhalter im Tarife-Ändern - die Preise zwei seiner Zugänge um...



*13.09.2004* — * meOme: Neue Zeitzonen, neue Preise*

*15.09.2004* — *Wieder mal meOme: Tarife ohne Einwahlgebühr angepasst*


> Unglaublich, aber wahr: meOme, selbsternannte Experten für günstiges Internet, gibt schon wieder folgende Änderungen im Bereich ihrer Schmalband-Tarife ohne Einwahlgebühr zum 15. September bekannt...



*23.09.2004* — *Neues, perfektes Tarifchaos bei meOme und 01019.net*


> ...Wer soll bei diesem Wirrwarr denn auch noch den Überblick behalten?...



*23.09.2004* — *Neues, perfektes Tarifchaos bei meOme und 01019.net (Update)*


> ... Unglaublich, aber tatsächlich wahr: 01019.net hat im Laufe des Tages offenkundig erneut einige Tarife umgeschmissen und die Änderungen für AA2-Surf, AA4-Surf sowie AA5-Surf wieder rückgängig gemacht. Da sich 01019.net selbst nicht so genau mit den eigenen Tarifen auszukennen scheint, wird wohl auch nicht ohne Weiteres herauszufinden sein, welche Preise nun wirklich berechnet wurden.



*07.10.2004* — *01019.net und meOme locken wieder mit Preissenkungen*


> 01019.net und meOme geben, wie könnte es anders sein, auch in dieser Woche wieder allerlei Internet-by-Call-Tarifänderungen bekannt...



*08.10.2004* — *01019.net und meOme: Auf und nieder - immer wieder (Update III)*


> Diese Vorgehensweise kann man dann wohl unter dem Schlagwort "Verwirrungstaktik" verbuchen... Ganz krass geht es bei 01019.net zu...
> ... onlinekosten.de kann die Methoden von meOme, den selbsternannten "Experten für günstiges Internet", und 01019.net nur als äußerst kundenunfreundlich bezeichnen und rät daher von einer Nutzung der Internet-by-Call-Zugänge der beiden freenet-Töchter ab. Einzige Möglichkeit: Dauernd die Tarifseiten der Anbieter im Auge behalten, ansonsten kann es zu bösen Überraschungen auf der nächsten Telefonrechnung kommen. Derart unvermittelt und dreist Preisanhebungen durchzuführen, ist nämlich eine ganz besondere Spezialität von meOme und 01019.net...
> ... Dummerweise hat es 01019.net versäumt die eigenen Tarifseiten zu aktualisieren. Dort sind für AA4-Surf und AA5-Surf nach wie vor die alten Preisangaben zu finden. Ein weiteres Mal wird der Kunde irregeführt, weil der Provider offenbar unfähig ist, die korrekten Tarife auf seinen Seiten bekannt zu geben. Nun kann man also noch nicht mal mehr sichergehen, dass die Tarifübersichten auf den Anbieterseiten korrekt sind. Empörend, wie es im Hause freenet zugeht! Vielleicht sollte man noch einmal überdenken, wie man in Zukunft mit seinen Kunden umgeht.



*08.10.2004* — *meOme: Feierabendsurfen ab morgen teurer- Auch 01019 Telefondienste ändert schon wieder seine Tarife*


> Gestern erst hatten die Schmalband-Internetprovider meOme und 01019 Telefondienste Änderungen an ihren Tarifen vorgenommen. Ab morgen müssen sich die Nutzer erneut auf neue Konditionen einstellen...



*15.10.2004* — *01019.net und meOme: Kostenfalle Zeitverschiebung*


> Die beiden freenet-Marken meOme und 01019.net können nicht genug bekommen....



*15.10.2004* — *Neuer Schmalbandzugang bei Germany by Call*


> ... anders als bei meOme und 01019 Telefondienste, die heute schon wieder Tarifänderungen durchführten ... Hier haben sich durch Verschiebungen der Zeitzonen wieder Kostenfallen ergeben.



*26.10.2004* — *meOme: Keine Besserung - kräftige Preissteigerungen*


> ...Die Masche von meOme dürfte ja nun geläufig sein: Möglichst oft die Zeitfenstern herumschieben, sodass sich niemand wirklich sicher sein kann...



*26.10.2004* — *Verlässlich unzuverlässig: meOme ändert Tarife*


> Internetanbieter meOme bleibt wenigstens in der Hinsicht verlässlich, als dass man sich auf die geltenden Preise nicht verlassen kann. Wieder einmal überrascht der Anbieter mit Änderungen einiger Schmalbandtarife. Immerhin kann vorab gesagt werden, dass sich an den Tarifen x-treme, super9, aktiv9 und mega24 dieses Mal nichts geändert hat - womit nicht gesagt ist, dass das so bleibt. Denn auch hier kann noch das eine Zeitfenster nach hinten oder das andere nach vor geschoben werden und die Preise entsprechend angehoben oder gesenkt werden - bis die Nutzer gar nicht mehr durchblicken. Für flexible Surfer, die es lieben, ständig ihr DFÜ-Netzwerk neu einzurichten, bietet MeOme jedenfalls genügend Stoff. Weniger Flexible werden vermutlich in sich gehen und sich fragen, ob sie beim richtigen Anbieter sind...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (27 Oktober 2004)

Wie hatte *oberlehrer* im *News-Forum* von heise.de zu dem Artikel


> *Preistrickserei bei Internet-by-Call-Tarifen*
> Der Online-Zugang über Internet-by-Call-Anbieter wird für immer mehr Betroffene zur Kostenfalle. c't warnt vor der Abzocke mit versteckten Tariferhöhungen.
> Internet-by-Call-Zugänge kosten keine Grundgebühr und sind für Gelegenheitssurfer ein preiswerter Weg ins Netz. Das ändert sich jedoch, wenn der Provider durch unerwartete Preiserhöhungen seinem Kunden auf legale, aber recht dubiose Weise viel Geld aus der Tasche zieht. So hatten Talkline, Avisgo und Callero mit Dumpingpreisen um ein Cent pro Online-Minute geworben, aber stillschweigend nach kurzer Zeit die Preise um bis zu 400 Prozent erhöht. In einigen Fällen kam dies die Kunden besonders teuer zu stehen, da sie erst nach Monaten eine Rechnung erhielten und die Preiserhöhungen in dieser Zeit nicht bemerkt hatten.
> Aus rechtlicher Sicht ist der private Surfer bei solchen Preistricksereien in einer schwachen Position und kann sich gegen die unerwartet hohen Forderungen kaum zur Wehr setzen. Denn jede erneute Einwahl ins Internet gilt bei dem Internet-by-Call-Verfahren als Abschluss eines neuen Nutzungsvertrags. Der kann jederzeit veränderte Bedingungen wie erhöhte Preise enthalten. Auch die Preisangabeverordnung (PAngV) hilft nicht weiter. Sie schreibt nicht vor, dass Anbieter von Internet-by-Call-Diensten den Kunden bei der Einwahl auf ihre Preise hinweisen müssen. Zum Schutz der Verbraucher wäre eine Anpassung dieser Verordnung dringend notwendig. Bislang genügt es, wenn die Provider auf ihren Webseiten die aktuelle Preise nennen. Wer also auf Nummer sicher gehen möchte, sollte sich dort regelmäßig über die geltenden Tarife informieren. (uma)/ (cp/c't) (30.06.2002)


noch so schön geschrieben:


> Lernt jeder Kaufmann im ersten Lehrjahr: "Jeden Morgen steht mindestens ein Dummer auf — und den muss ich finden!"



P.S. Vielleicht ist das ja immer noch besser, als auf andere Art und Weise   —

*11.10.2000* — *Abrechnungspanne bei freenet.de*
*12.10.2000* — *Update: Abrechnungspanne bei freenet.de*
*25.04.2002* — *Freenet mit neuem Tarif ab 0,89 Ct/min und möglicher Weitergabe von User-Profilen*
*19.08.2002* — *Komma bei Freenet verrutscht*
*09.01.2004* — *Volle Breitseite: freenet - Danke für nichts*
*28.02.2004* — *Internet-Provider Freenet sperrt Seiten von Kritikern*
*28.02.2004* — *Freenet schlägt zurück!*
*02.03.2004* — *freenet hebt Sperrung zu Kritik-Seiten auf*
*02.03.2004* — *Zensurvorwürfe: freenet bezieht Stellung*
*02.03.2004* — *Website-Sperren: Provider Freenet AG rudert zurück*
*15.03.2004* — *Freenet AG: Abmahnungen statt Websperren*
*17.03.2004* — *Freenet.de AG geht auf Kunden zu*

— in die Schlagzeilen zu geraten.


----------



## Counselor (27 Oktober 2004)

heise schrieb:
			
		

> Aus rechtlicher Sicht ist der private Surfer bei solchen Preistricksereien in einer schwachen Position und kann sich gegen die unerwartet hohen Forderungen kaum zur Wehr setzen. Denn jede erneute Einwahl ins Internet gilt bei dem Internet-by-Call-Verfahren als Abschluss eines neuen Nutzungsvertrags. Der kann jederzeit veränderte Bedingungen wie erhöhte Preise enthalten.


Das ist mE Quatsch. Die AGB und Preise der Telekommunikationsgesellschaften sind idR nur dann Bestandteil des Nutzungsvertrags, wenn sie im Amtsblatt der RegTP veröffentlicht sind. Die klammheimlichen Preiserhöhungen sind dies meistens nicht. Bestes Beispiel dafür war Talkline.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (31 Oktober 2004)

Ein *Schmankerl* gibt’s noch:



> 4. TARIFE
> 4.1 Die Nutzung der Dienste auf den Internet-Seiten von meOme ist kostenfrei mit Ausnahme der Einwahl in das Internet. Die Einwahl erfolgt über das Call-by-Call Verfahren. Die Auswahl des jeweiligen Tarifs erfolgt über http://www.meome.de/tarife/. Die Preise für den Internetzugang bestimmen sich nach den jeweils gültigen Tarifen, abrufbar unter: http://www.meome.de/tarife/
> 4.2 Bei der Einwahl akzeptiert der Nutzer die allgemeinen Geschäfts- und Nutzungsbedingungen in ihrer Gesamtheit unter Maßgabe der für den ausgewählten Tarif geltenden Besonderheiten. Mit jeder Einwahl akzeptiert der Nutzer die allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen in ihrer geltenden, aktuellen Fassung.
> 4.3 meOme ist berechtigt, die Tarife zu ändern.
> 4.4 Ein *Einzelverbindungsnachweis* kann der Nutzer bei der 01019 Telefondienste GmbH gegen eine *Bearbeitungsgebühr von netto 10,00 € pro Nachweis* angefordert werden.


----------



## Der Jurist (1 November 2004)

Zu Punkt 4.4 und den zehn Euro für den Einzelverbindungsnachweis passt: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/lgberlin020703.html
Da haben andere auch schon vergeblich versucht zu kassieren. 

Klägerin war die Verbraucherzentrale NRW, nur so als Tipp.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (10 November 2004)

... und weiter geht's:



> Mittwoch, den 10.11.04 10:05
> 
> *Abrechnungspanne bei meOme: Erstattung kommt*
> 
> ...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (29 März 2005)

*01924*

Nachdem es in der letzten Zeit um Freenet etc. hinsichtlich cbc und ibc ziemlich :-? ruhig geblieben ist...

12.11.2004 — meOme senkt IbC-Preise — Zeitzonen unverändert


> Ausnahmsweise werden die Zeitfenster mal nicht neu gewürfelt. Erfahrungsgemäß bleibt zu hoffen, dass meOme sich das in ein paar Tagen nicht schon wieder anders überlegt...


15.11.2004 — Me-O-Me — Preissenkung
16.11.2004 — Tarifänderungen bei freenetPHONE und 01024 — Hauptsächlich Zeit zwischen 8 und 9 Uhr betroffen
16.11.2004 — 01019 & 01024: Verschiedene Tarifänderungen für Inlandsgespräche
17.11.2004 — 01019 & 01024: Vereinfachte und geänderte Inlandspreise


> Keine 48 Stunden lang hielten die jüngsten Tarifänderungen bei Freenet (01019 & 01024).


26.11.2004 — meOme strickt drei IbC-Tarife um: Surfminute ab 0,08 Cent


> Auch in dieser Woche gibt die freenet-Tochter meOme wieder einige Preisänderungen bekannt...


26.11.2004 — 01019: Neue Preise und Tarifstruktur bei Freenet
26.11.2004 — 01024: Ortsgespräche zur Hauptzeit deutlich teurer
26.11.2004 — Tarifänderungen bei freenetPHONE und 01024 — Abschied vom Einheitspreis bei Ortsgesprächen
01.12.2004 — meOme und 01019.net: IbC-Preisänderungen — was sonst?
04.12.2004 — 01019 & 01024: Leicht günstigere Inlandstarife
15.12.2004 — 01019: Neue Inlandspreise zum 16. Dezember
21.12.2004 — meOme und 01019.net: Weihnachtliche 0,07 Cent/Min.


> Nach rekordverdächtigen 20 Tagen Abstinenz geben die freenet-Töchter meOme und 01019.net fast schon überfällige Tarifänderungen zu den Internet-by-Call-Tarifen ohne Anmeldung bekannt...


22.12.2004 — 01019: Inlandsgespräche kurz vor Weihnachten teurer
12.01.2005 — 01019 und 01024: Neue Tarife bei Orts- und Ferngesprächen
25.01.2005 — 01019 & 01024: Neuer Tariffenster mit veränderten Preisen
08.02.2005 — Zahlreiche Tarifänderungen im Call by Call
02.03.2005 — meOme macht zwei IbC-Zugänge günstiger


> Nach einer vergleichweise langen Auszeit gibt meOme nun auch mal wieder Preisänderungen für zwei seiner Internet-by-Call-Tarife bekannt [...]


16.03.2005 — meOme senkt erneut einige IbC-Tarife


> Diesmal gibt es für die freenet-Tochter meOme wieder einmal ein paar Tarifänderungen zu vermelden. [...]



..., höchstens die eine oder andere unternehmensstrategische Entscheidung für berichtenswert gehalten worden ist...

13.12.2004 — freenet.de hat Strato gekauft 
16.12.2004 — Talkline ID wird an Freenet verkauft
25.01.2005 — Bundeskartellamt stimmt Übernahme von Strato durch freenet zu

..., machten die Deelbögenkamper nun vor kurzem mit *01924online* auf sich aufmerksam:

23.03.2005 — freenet: "VoIP by Call" für Festnetztelefone


> [...] Über den neuen Dienst, der morgen in Betrieb gehen wird, sollen die Kunden mit herkömmlichem Festnetzanschluss über ihr Telefon "VoIP-by-Call-Gespräche" führen können. [...] "Der Call-by-Call-Markt ist überhitzt", meint Andreas Sand, Mitglied der Geschäftsleitung von freenet und Leiter Call by Call. Doch Tiefpreise in bestimmten Zeitfenstern stellten einen Großteil der rund 14 Millionen Nutzer von Call by Call nicht zufrieden, viele würden sich eher transparentere und konstantere Preise wüschen — auch wenn sie dann etwas mehr als bei anderen Anbietern zahlen müssten. "Mit dieser Einwahlnummer bieten wir eine Alternative zu den vielen Tarifänderungen auf dem Markt an", erklärt Sand. "Mit der 01924 sind wir nicht immer die Nummer Eins, aber dafür zuverlässig." [...]



Offensichtlich scheint’s da gewisse «Anlaufschwierigkeiten» zu geben: 

24.03.2005 — Neuer freenet-Sparvorwahl droht schon die Abschaltung


> Nur einen Tag nach ihrem Start droht der neuen freenet-Sparvorwahl 01924 schon wieder die Abschaltung. [...] Die RegTP erklärt, dass Telefonverbindungen über eine Internet-Einwahlnummer nicht rechtens sind. Das gelte selbst, wenn hierfür ein IP-Protokoll verwendet wird und die Verbindung also zumindest teilweise über das Internet realisiert wird. Bis zum 7. April hat freenet jetzt Zeit, seine Stellungnahme beim Regulierer einzureichen. [...]



Wie es (diesmal) um die selbstlobende Zuverlässigkeit, d.h. die vollmundig angekündigten «transparenteren und konstanteren Preise» tatsächlich bestellt ist, wird die Zukunft zeigen — denn, so *teltarif.de*:



> [...] Eine Ansage, die über die anfallenden Gesprächskosten informiert, bietet freenet für den neuen Dienst — wie auch bei der 01019 und der 01024 — derzeit nicht an, auch wenn dies laut einem auf der CeBIT geführten Gespräch im April noch geschehen kann. [...]. Die Einführung einer Tarifansage könne aber, wenn die Kunden es wünschen, im April geschehen, sagt Sand.


:splat:


----------



## TSCoreNinja (29 März 2005)

*Re: 01924*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> 23.03.2005 — freenet: "VoIP by Call" für Festnetztelefone
> 
> 
> > [...] Über den neuen Dienst, der morgen in Betrieb gehen wird, sollen die Kunden mit herkömmlichem Festnetzanschluss über ihr Telefon "VoIP-by-Call-Gespräche" führen können. [...] "Der Call-by-Call-Markt ist überhitzt", meint Andreas Sand, Mitglied der Geschäftsleitung von freenet und Leiter Call by Call. Doch Tiefpreise in bestimmten Zeitfenstern stellten einen Großteil der rund 14 Millionen Nutzer von Call by Call nicht zufrieden, viele würden sich eher transparentere und konstantere Preise wüschen — auch wenn sie dann etwas mehr als bei anderen Anbietern zahlen müssten. "Mit dieser Einwahlnummer bieten wir eine Alternative zu den vielen Tarifänderungen auf dem Markt an", erklärt Sand. "Mit der 01924 sind wir nicht immer die Nummer Eins, aber dafür zuverlässig." [...]
> ...


Is ja geil, da nehmen sich einige Marketing-Schwachmaaten das Buzz Wort  VoIP, schaffen daraus die sinnentleerte Worthülse *VoIP by Call*, und glauben, damit die Vorschriften der RegTP unterlaufen zu können. Liebe Beamten in Bonn, bitte feste draufschlagen. 
Schliesslich glaube ich kaum, dass der durchschnittliche Freenet Kunde TCP/IP, UDP und SIP spricht, und die Nummer somit unter Online-Dienst fällt... 
Wenn ich mir allerdings den Golem-Bericht anschaue, scheint  deren Konzept aufzugehen: ob neuer Buzz-Wörter hinterfragt keiner den hinter dieser Pressemeldung steckenden völlig uninteressanten Tarif... 
Aber die Macher haben sicherlich in einem Belang recht: die im eigenen Hause geschaffene Abzocke der Kunden durch intransparente Tarife sollte dringend beseitigt werden. Und nicht nur als optionaler Marketing-Gag bei einem der Freenet-Ableger.


TSCN


----------



## Telekomunikacja (29 März 2005)

*Re: 01924*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Wie es (diesmal) um die selbstlobende Zuverlässigkeit, d.h. die vollmundig angekündigten «transparenteren und konstanteren Preise» tatsächlich bestellt ist, wird die Zukunft zeigen





			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Macher haben sicherlich in einem Belang recht: die im eigenen Hause geschaffene Abzocke der Kunden durch intransparente Tarife sollte dringend beseitigt werden. Und nicht nur als optionaler Marketing-Gag bei einem der Freenet-Ableger.



Na, wer sagt's denn:
Kaum haben wir hier ein bisschen  :motz: , schon wird unser Wunsch :tach: :

*Neue Tarife bei 01019: Einfacher, aber teilweise teurer*
*freenetPhone beendet Call-by-Call-Tarifchaos*
*01019: Nur noch zwei Zeitfenster / Inland teurer / Preisansage geplant*

 :holy:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (14 April 2005)

*Re: 01924*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Is ja geil



Das hier wiederum ist auch nicht schlecht:  
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/58582
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw15/s16828.html

Wie heißt es nun so lapidar (und ganz kurz  ) unter h**p://www.01924online.de?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (19 April 2005)

Und wieder einmal müssen die Deelbögenkamper zurückstecken:  :stumm: 



> *freenet ist nicht größter Internet-Service-Provider
> Berliner Landgericht untersagte irreführende Bezeichnung*
> 19.04.2005 14:01
> 
> ...



Siehe auch:



> *Einstweilige Verfügung gegen freenet.de
> Werbung mit "Deutschlands zweitgrößtes Internet-Tk-Unternehmen" nicht mehr erlaubt*
> 17.03.2004 16:10
> 
> ...


----------

